# Saw this at 5.30 this morning..(on my way to Gatwick)



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone order one....?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> Anyone order one....?


Nah, they just built it for the fun of it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It is the wrong colour and 5 months too early to be mine.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone order one....?
> ...


and i thought there wasn't anymore tossers on the forum.. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


No I'm still here, don't you worry.

BTW, you should have written 'weren't', not 'wasn't'.

:-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Don't worry Kev, I think the steroids are largely responsible.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Thanks so the spell check..

BTW i need a new secretary/post slave fancy the job..? i'll even make sure there are enought spelling mistakes for you to coooorect :-*

*Jampott -* :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


Nope, you've lost me with that little lot. Tell you what I'll do I'll go and see if I can find the same drugs as you are taking, and I'll get back to you with an answer.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Nope, you've lost me with that little lot. Tell you what I'll do I'll go and see if I can find the same drugs as you are taking, and I'll get back to you with an answer.


me drugs.. don't think so, i'll leave it to unhealthy lot, the real weight on the NHS.. (so glad i don't use it anymore)

Jampott thinks i take drugs becuase he's committed to other meaning less things :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> me drugs.. don't think so, i'll leave it to unhealthy lot, the real weight on the NHS.. (so glad i don't use it anymore)
> 
> Jampott thinks i take drugs becuase he's committed to other meaning less things :-*


Anybody?!?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Anybody?!?


looks like your alone mate :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody?!?
> ...


My what?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Anyway back to the original topic!

Could be one of the dealer demo's which according to my local shop they are expecting any day. The R8s they have at the moment belong to Audi and cannot be used for demo tests etc.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

That R8 needs lowering


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > me drugs.. don't think so, i'll leave it to unhealthy lot, the real weight on the NHS.. (so glad i don't use it anymore)
> ...


Even I canâ€™t drink that much Iâ€™m afraid


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > me drugs.. don't think so, i'll leave it to unhealthy lot, the real weight on the NHS.. (so glad i don't use it anymore)
> ...


Was considering it, but my head hurts so i'll give it a miss for now.


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Anyone order one....?


Not sure in white with those audi badge on it???? :? 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2209553478&ref=nf


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2209553478&ref=nf


Kell, viewing this site needs a Log in.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TT51MON said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone order one....?
> ...


That's the best looking R8 pictured so far.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2209553478&ref=nf


I prefer this one myself...

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2210671912


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> That R8 needs lowering


Suspension chocks in place?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

What no wheel protectors?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > That R8 needs lowering
> ...


Of course - all Audis ship with transit chocks to allow extra clearance on/off the ROROs and also to stop cars bobbing too much in transit where they could get damaged.

Audi forgot to remove the chocks on a mates A4 at PDI. Took him a couple of weeks before plucking up courgae to admit that his sports suspension was a little firmer than he bargained for.

Make sure they don't do same with yours - unless you want the first R8 Allroad :idea:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2209553478&ref=nf
> ...


You mean you're not on facebook? :roll:


----------

